# Utah SLC adventure on the high seas



## PitHound (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm starting a gamming group up in Salt Lake City over in the Kearns area and looking for a couple more people to join in. I'm running a 3.5, heavy seafaring campaign with lots of pirates and high seas adventures. We are looking to get started the last weekend in July and plan on it being a regular every other Sunday afternoon game from 3pm to 7pm or there abouts. If your interested drop me a line and i'll give you the details. thanks.


----------

